# Wol



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

I'm trying to set up WOL on my computer, I have a broadcom netxtreme "57xx gigabit controller" NIC, does anyone know if there is a way to find out if it is supported?

It came with my Dell GX280, so I'd also like to know if the cable attaching it to my motherboard is already in there. Does anyone know where/how to find out?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say, is it integrated into the MB? Dell should be able to tell you if WOL is supported by that system. This article seems to imply that a BIOS upgrade may enable WOL, though he had a bit of trouble doing it. http://hdsurvivor.blogspot.com/2006/01/wake-on-lan-and-bios-updates.html


----------



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Hard to say, is it integrated into the MB?


That's pretty much what I'm trying to find out. If it is already integrated when it was purchased.

Would it be posted on the dell site if I could upgrade to use WOL or not?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would be one place to look. Many of the areas on Dell are limited to registered owners, so I can't really say.


----------



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

Okay, I've got the wol working from the program that I got at: http://www.gammadyne.com/cmdline.htm#wol
This works from computers on my network to computers on my network. I'm trying to get it to work from off my network, without using port forwarding. Does anyone know if I can somehow relay a magic packet to my router which repeats it for my network?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You won't get it in without port forwarding I would imagine. The router discards any unsolicited packet. I'm not sure how I'd even try to forward the magic packet, never thought about it.


----------



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

I found out yesterday that our ISP controls our router, so I think that the idea is out of the question. Now I'm looking to just have the firewall forward through the broadcast address. Does anyone know where I could find out whether or not my firewall OS supports broadcast IP port forwarding?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would help if you told us what version of Windows and what firewall. :smile:


----------



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

Model: PRO 230 (CPU: StrongARM / 233 Mhz)
Firmware version: 6.6.0.6

I'm not really sure what I'm looking for or how to find it out. I just know I need to broadcast my magic packets.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I never heard of that router, I have no idea what it's capbilities are.

Here's an article on WOL through a router: http://www.ezlan.net/WOL.html


----------

